
California proposes a plan to tax text messages - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_785a6b8685a5eaf1e82961f662b71bda
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620)

90+ comments

